# Timescales for adoption order?



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

Just a question for those who have completed the process and got the adoption order via the courts.

How long did it take from putting in your application, to getting your day in court and subsequently the finalisation of the adoption?

We can apply next week (yeah), and hope to get it through asap as we want to take LO on holiday   

Thanks


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
We filled in the paperwork in May and the adoption order is on 30th July. We are still waiting for a date for the celebration hearing, and SW said adoption certificate will come 4 or 5 weeks later. 
I can't wait to get his passport changed with our name on it, but it might take a while


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

We applied in August (earliest day possible!) and I'm pretty sure the date for the order in court was in October.  Do you want to go abroad, therefore need a passport?  We took our LO on hols twice in the UK before the adoption order was granted, our SW was ok about this as long as she had all the details.

Peacelily xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Mrs yg we applied end of february & are still waiting for a court date we have been told it will be August/sept however we are taking our little one abroad in 2 weeks with his birth name on his passport etc & we have a letter from ss to explain to passport control incase of any problems so it is possible to taken your little ones away if ss agree xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

First time it took 16 weeks from application to AO being granted and then 4 weeks (including Christmas) for paperwork to arrive.

This time we applied end of January and have final hearing 30th July, still awaiting celebration date.

Courts are definitely taking longer at the moment.

OT x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We to applied for ours in the January, only one court hearing as had a very sensible judge in the June, Celebration hearing was 4 weeks after that.


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

The Court Service has been hit by cuts, lots of judges/magistrates and staff have been made redundant and lots of courts have been closed or merged so long delays for everything. If you call your local Court they will be able to tell you exactly how long you will have to wait.


----------

